# Are Samick one piece wood recurves good bows?



## CCArrows (Mar 29, 2006)

The only Samick recurve that I have observed being shot had such limb vibration that I wondered when it would shatter. I have never seen that in a Martin or Bear bow. Maybe the owner was using a string that was too long or did not have the limb bolts tightened correctly (it was a takedown model). If what I saw was typical of Samick bows, the only thing good about them is the price. I understand that Samick makes some very good olympic recurves. However, they are not cheap. I guess you get what you pay for. I would have to say that their entry level bows are not as good as Martin or Bear.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Depends, based on what I have seen. If the dealer knows his stuff with bows and culls the bad ones before they go on the shelf, you can get a good bow cheap. If the dealer doesn't know anything about them, I'd check it out good before buying.......well, I'd check it out good anyway. They are decent bows, if you don't get a reject.

Chad


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

Their just as good as any thing else on the market,and I used one of their longbows to out shoot bows costing 4 times as much and placed 2nd in the NZ longbow champs last year..
I atended a 3D shoot today where there were 3 Samick Vernas,two deer Slayers and a Woodsman,all of which shot very well.
The guy shooting the Woodsman won the NZ 3D Nationals last year.
Samick has also improved their finish quality over what is has been in the past,and they have some very nice looking bows now.


----------



## hermantherugger (Nov 2, 2008)

I shot the Vanguard (new for this year) at the ATA show...very nice bow.


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

A guy in my club shoots the Samick Woodsman (a trad takedown), and I have the TradTech Pinnacle II, which is manufactured by Samick. I've also shot a Samick Deer Hunter. I think they shoot as well as any other (stock) wooden trad bow (you have to exclude custome built bows here), and I'm really impressed with my TradTech. 

I talked to a Samick sales rep at the FITA outdoor world championships back in 2007. He said that they had some problems for about the first 2 years after they moved their production to China, but QM had worked the bugs out, and they were pleased with the quality of the products now.

No sense paying extra bucks for a big name (as if Samick weren't a big name), unless you are adamant about buying Made in the USA. 

A German manufacturer, Bearpaw, makes some very nice trad bows, both custom and stock models. The stock bows are moderately priced.


----------



## meesier42 (Feb 14, 2007)

I have Samick DeerHunter T/D is a just fine bow for the money. It has more hand shock than I would like, but not terrible, its reasonably quiet now that I made a B-50 string for it, the fast flight that was on it was terribly loud. I am still screwing with the brace height to quiet it more. But its a fine shooter


----------



## 0-cams (May 8, 2011)

*And the question was.........................*

I think that the question was pertaining to one piece re-curve bows, not take down bows. so all the answers regarding take down bows dosen't really apply other than to show support for Samick Bows, with the exception of the guy that thought the bow he saw shot was going to explode. Since I am in the market for an inexpensive bow to shoot with my grandson, I checked out the bearpaw bows recommended by one of the responders here. Nice bows if you have $700 bucks or so to spare, but how can anyone compare a bow costing $150 bucks to one costing $700 bucks and then say they are reasonably priced???? I bought my grandson a 20# Samick Polaris takedown bow, and I have to say that it is a very nice shooting little bow. Now as far as build quality goes, it does not make sense for a company known for producing Olympic quality equipment to unleash garbage on the public. Frankly, from a marketing standpoint, I think Samick has geniuses at the helm. They produce bows that are affordable to everyman, and when it comes time to upgrade, everyman will not forget their name. Like I said, I have been re-bitten by the bug, and I have shot my gandsons bow every day since I bought it for him, and I can now group 6 within a foot with cheap-ass arrows at about 25 yards. This company produces good, inexpensive equipment, but some people actually like to brag about how much they paid for something. Samick produces equipment for those idiots too. Like a riser that costs 800 dollars with no limbs. Me? Ill buy the $229 dollar Samick, and donate the juice to the food kitchen for the homeless. Guess who feels better about themselves in the end, or at the end, if you are realistic about life and death.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

It seems their quality control has gotten much stricter since my last reply on this thread. I have no problem recommending them now.

Chad


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

i can find no fault with the one piece samicks.


----------



## beerbudget (Feb 5, 2011)

0-cams said:


> I think that the question was pertaining to one piece re-curve bows, not take down bows. ....


Good posting! :thumbs_up


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

I have the samick redstag one piece recurve a custom lostcreek longbow a bear montana an older browning wasp recurve an madog midsize recurve. The redstag has the smoothes pull of all the bows.An is a good shooter It,s almost as fast as the lostcreek but louder being a recurve. I think samicks are a great value there not fancy or pretty but shoot better then most people can shoot. I bought mine as a starter bow but i,m keeping it. I do like longbow better. But everytime a shoot the redstag I think nice bow for little money. If you have small to med hands I would try the stingray med to large hands the redstag or volcano or few others.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

We have quite a few of them as loaner bows for the SCA group I belong too. They are very smooth and good shooters for the money....


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I had a Samick Stingray for a while last fall. Nice bow, smooth, fast, accurate and as quiet as any bow I have ever shot - sold it to buy an Excel. I think the Samicks are some of the best bargains in traditional bows.


----------

